# The Lyre of Orpheus



## millionrainbows

​

From reviews: 
"_The Lyre of Orpheus_ is a landmark book, opening up new ground for our understanding of religious elements of popular music. Partridge moves the discussion of religion and popular music on from concerns about the religious meanings of lyrics, or broad analogies of popular music scenes as 'religions,' by addressing how music constructs emotional experiences which reinforce or transgress social understandings of the sacred... he shows how popular music continues to have religious significance in social settings far removed from traditional forms of institutional religion, as well as illuminating the complex relationships that persist between popular music and religious traditions. Demonstrating an authoritative understanding of both popular music and scholarly resources for interpreting it, Partridge has produced a book that will be a key reference point for future work."--Gordon Lynch, Michael Ramsey Professor of Modern Theology, University of Kent


"_The Lyre of Orpheus_ itself functions as edgework too. In an academic context in which studying the sacred dimensions of music often result in an exploration of a particular genre, Partridge offers us insights in the analysis of how music works and matters from an original perspective. He demonstrates how the relationship between sacrality and music extends beyond the genre of sacred music. This approach would be worthwhile to extend into other musical fields, such as classical and non-western music. It is about time to put everything perceived as irreplaceable about the musical sacred and move it to the left. " --_Marginalia_


----------



## psfrankel

When I first saw the title of this thread, I thought it was going to be about Robertson Davies' The Lyre of Orpheus:

http://https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lyre_of_Orpheus_(novel)

Which is also great. Now I'm thinking I should re-read the Davies' trilogy AND this book, too!


----------



## Pugg

psfrankel said:


> When I first saw the title of this thread, I thought it was going to be about Robertson Davies' The Lyre of Orpheus:
> 
> http://https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lyre_of_Orpheus_(novel)
> 
> Which is also great. Now I'm thinking I should re-read the Davies' trilogy AND this book, too!


Good and great idea.


----------

